# Crows & Ravens



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

22 Chuck said:


> Many yrs ago I noticed a road kill **** about March 1st.
> Couple days later eagles working on it.
> 
> Couple nights later I stopped to examine and all there was was some hide, skull and large leg bones. Hide was fleshed cleaner that most trappers flesh a hide.


That was the way with these vultures and the dead raccoons. I would watch them poking their head in the cavity every day and the carcass appeared the same as the day I shot it.
I finally walked down the trail it was on and was amazed at how clean it was. Skin and bones.


----------



## savage2506 (Nov 27, 2010)

If a crow stops flapping its wings it will start to descend right away. They can’t glide like a raven.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It seems that they are never far away. Not matter what month it is I can pull out my electronic call and bring them in. It doesn’t matter what part of the state I’m in. Try it, you will see.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Was at my shop space this morning and Crows were all around. I haven’t dug into trying to feed them yet as I have an out-of-state job to complete next week before I start a long run of daily shop work after that. 

But was glad to see them. The birds that over-winter are becoming my favorites.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Had an interesting Crow show up on camera. A few white feathers on the head, and a few white flight feathers.


























Then this guy had to come along and steal the meat.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Well it took a little while to get this rolling but I did get to see a favorite wildlife “track” yesterday. And today confirmed it - the Crows are back on the job.

I first left a couple dead mice from the traps, then a little mound of whole grain cereal from the bottom of a box, then a couple more mice. All on a 3’ dead Ash stump outside my window. And occasionally uncovered the snow from the goodies.

But the deep cold probably kept the Crows in careful shelter somewhere; nothing was appearing to claim the prizes. I added the post-picking remains of a rotisserie Chicken and even those took a couple days to be discovered.

This morning came the caw, caw, caw of a trio of Crows checking out the stump again. They scattered when I came out to leave a dozen acorns for them, but now I know they’ll be back.


----------

